# Show off your Protomelas 'steveni taiwan' Taiwanee Reef's!



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll start.










And my Albino male:









And a better high-res one of my male albino: http://toadscastle.net/marduk/pics/mard ... 9-2007.JPG

~Ed


----------



## Mpimbwefronts2SS (Dec 3, 2003)

hey wow nice taiwna reefs...
*** noticed that you have a 265 breeding and show tank....do you breed and have males only in the same tank? what type of fish are in the tank and how of many of each are in there..i m thinking about starting a 180gal breeder tank or an all male tank havent decided so whatever you can tell me would be a big help t
hanks


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Whoa Marduk those are beauties!!

Heres mine, he's just starting to get blue on his face.









with my transforming Red Empress


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

the fins on your regular are sweet










here's my guy... lost him a few months back. did everything I could to save him.... still a mystery what happened. 

pic just doesn't show him in his full beauty either.. appearantly while cleaning my computer up i erased some of his better shots


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

My Taiwan Reef when I had the Malawi tank:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the comments.

Anybody else have taiwan reefs?

~Ed


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

I'll post some in a couple of days, but yeah, i'd like to see more pics too


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

My old ATR male.










Here is a crappy picture of his son that I have right now and am getting rid of this weekend.


----------



## fishnoob (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Here's my young'un. He just now getting some color


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Nice TR's everyone, Marduk very nice. :thumb:

Here is mine.


----------



## taiwan_reef223 (May 21, 2006)

First Generation Male










Second Generation Fry










I'll take a few pics of the 3rd Generation male when I get a chance.


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

my new purchase at an auction....









original owners pic, gotta give him cred


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

BTW, taiwan_reef223, your F1's red is excellent. more than i usually see on a TR :thumb:


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

all grown up now


----------



## spilonotus (Jul 30, 2005)

One of my favorite Hap.


----------

